# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Advise to finish balcony edge for waterproofing

## angedac

I would like some advise on finishing off the balcony edge.   
I plan to have tiles on top and barge flashing on the side.     
The timber joist have a 1:100 fall in them and I plan to install a drain grate in the floor.  
I would like some advise on how to finished the edge of the balcony, to make sure it is watertight and to make sure the timber joists are protected.  
This is what I have in mind for the edge. See photo.  What do people think?   Will it work?   
Or is there a better way?

----------


## phild01

How will water freely drain from the deck with a barge lip stopping it! I finished my deck with an aluminium strip that also provided a drainage lip. The deck does not finish flush with joists for this reason. It overhangs so timber is protected.

----------


## angedac

It's not shown in the image, but water will drain from the balcony top to a grate in the floor.  The grate will be installed just to the left of the joist shown with the tiles in the image angled towards the grate.  The balcony edge I have shown will be setup for any overflow.

----------

